# Question about pistols



## bdc512 (Jun 16, 2011)

I am 20 years old and was just curious if anyone knows the law about my friend and I going to the range to shoot targets with my dads pistol. I don't want to get in trouble if the sheriff stops by and I have a pistol without someone who is 20 years old. Does anyone know what would happen or if I am allowed to do this. Thanks


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Best bet is to call the Sheriff and ask. Concealed weapon laws have consequences.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

As Dick says, contacting the Sheriff will be the best way to find out. I don't know where you are located, but here in ND, you would not have a problem at 20 years old target shooting with a handgun. Just make sure that you transport it to and from the range correctly. I would make sure that it is unloaded, inside a case and locked in the trunk of the car. If you do not have a vehicle with a trunk, leave it inside a case unloaded and laying on the rear seat in plain sight.

Should also mention that laws vary by state, the above applies to ND. That is why contacting the Sheriff where you live is the best way.

huntin1


----------



## bdc512 (Jun 16, 2011)

i'm in north dakota, thanks for the info guys


----------

